# arrowdynamics razor



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i was interrested in some feedback on these broadheads....they sound great in theory but we all know how that goes....if anyone has shot these heads in practice or hunting let me know your honest opinion....im not looking for feedback from anyone affiliated with arrowdynamics in anyway....i want honest user feedback please


----------

